# laparoscopic insertion of indwelling ureteral stent CPT



## mscorella1 (May 15, 2015)

Hi. Can CPT 52332 Insertion of indwelling ureteral stent be used, if changing a stent even if the approach was via laparoscopic and not cystoscopic?  The physician and I are going back and forth.  I say No.  She says Yes.  Help!  Thanks everyone.


----------



## emcee101 (May 18, 2015)

This would not be a case to use 52332 since it does not describe the approach that the physician used to insert the stent. You are correct and the doctor is wrong


----------



## mscorella1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks!


----------

